# Oracle: Umgebungsvariable setzen für Java



## Woccochino (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss für eine Oracle Installation eine (oder die) Umgebungsvariable setzen (Windows Vista, Oracle 11g).
Vielleicht kennt jemand ein Seite die Schritt für Schritt diese Sache durchgeht.

Beim Versuch Oracle zu installieren kommt eine Message die etwa so lautet: "kann nicht installiert werden weil Java nicht im Bin Ordner"
Genau dieses Problem hat ich schon mal, und mann musste durch setzten der Umgebungsvariabln den  Java "Standort" für Oracle bekannt machen.


----------



## dbwizard (8. Oktober 2008)

Woccochino hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss für eine Oracle Installation eine (oder die) Umgebungsvariable setzen (Windows Vista, Oracle 11g).
> Vielleicht kennt jemand ein Seite die Schritt für Schritt diese Sache durchgeht.
> 
> Beim Versuch Oracle zu installieren kommt eine Message die etwa so lautet: "kann nicht installiert werden weil Java nicht im Bin Ordner"
> Genau dieses Problem hat ich schon mal, und mann musste durch setzten der Umgebungsvariabln den  Java "Standort" für Oracle bekannt machen.




Hallo,

Damit ist vermutlich der CLASSPATH gemeint. Auf meiner Büchse sieht der so aus :


```
CLASSPATH=/opt/oracle/product/10.2.0/db_1/JRE:/opt/oracle/product/10.2.0/db_1/jl
ib:/opt/oracle/product/10.2.0/db_1/rdbms/jlib:/opt/oracle/product/10.2.0/db_1/ne
twork/jlib
```

Für Oracle auch noch entscheidend :


```
ORACLE_SID=DEINE_SID
ORACLE_BASE=/opt/oracle
```


(Musst du für Windows resp. für deine Umgebung anpassen...). Aber eigentlich setzt der Oracle Installer diese Werte...


Gruss


----------



## Woccochino (8. Oktober 2008)

Ja Maxe und wie mach ich das? 
Das war die Frage


----------



## dbwizard (9. Oktober 2008)

Woccochino hat gesagt.:


> Ja Maxe und wie mach ich das?
> Das war die Frage



- Sorry, ich hätte deine Frage genauer lesen sollen . Leider kann ich dir bei Windows dabei gar nicht helfen


Gruss


BTW, wer ist Maxe ?


----------



## Andi1982 (17. Oktober 2008)

erweiter mal die PATH Variable:
Strg + PAUSE
-> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen
-> Lasche Erweitert
-> Umgebungsvariablen (Button ganz unten)

greez

anschließend per Kommandbox mit echo %PATH% prüfen

greez


----------



## Woccochino (18. Oktober 2008)

Bei Strg + Pause kommt nichts,
ich komm aber per Systemsteuerung -> System -> Einstellungen Ändern -> Erweitert -> Umgebungsvariablen

in einen Bereich, wo sich was ändern lassen sollte. Es scheint auch ganz trivial, also es gibt drei Button 'NEU', 'BEARBEITEN', 'LÖschen'. 
Nur, ob ich was Neues machen muss oder bearbeiten, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Andi1982 (22. Oktober 2008)

ich meinte auch die windows-taste 
Sorry


----------



## Woccochino (23. Oktober 2008)

Hab die WIndowstaste gedrückt und siehe Classpath ist jetzt richtig gesetzt, ganz von allein, tolle sache, staune immer wieder, wie das alles so geht.


----------

